# Heydrich's flying career.



## Medvedya (Jan 5, 2005)

I was wondering if anybody knew definitively what combat flying Heydrich did. There seem to be two conflicting stories. 

One account says he was a very bad fighter pilot and never flew combat missions. 

Other sources say he did fly several sorties, but after a narrow escape one time both Hitler and Himmler ordered him never to fly operationally ever again. 

So what was really the case?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 5, 2005)

Source!







"Description: Bf-109E-7,SS-Obergruppenführer and police general Reinhard Heydrich. This man was Protector of Bohemia and Moravia. In 1942 was killed in Prague by Czech Resistance there were send from Great Britain.He was flying in II./JG77 and JG1.His flying career is short."

8)


----------



## Gemhorse (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey, you're onto it, GRG !!....

- Yeah, Heydrich, who apparently lived on a Baltic island, flew over Norway with the Luftwaffe on the day of their invasion....

In 1941, Heydrich was absent from his duties as Chief of Security Police and the SD, during the first six weeks of the Russian campaign, flying with the Luftwaffe, but after the 23rd Sept. he was mainly in Prague...
This was also about the time of Himmler's first visit to Nebe [one of Heydrich's Einsatzgruppen Commanders], in Minsk,[perhaps July /August], and was the well known occasion when Himmler asked to watch a mass execution....it was only a small affair, [by their standards] but it upset him so much, he nearly fainted and shouted hysterically, showing every indication that this mass murderer was very deeply shocked......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 5, 2005)

I just read some of the comments left over there at IL2Skins, about that particular skin!  
For Christ's sake, if folks are that touchy about it, why in hell would they bother with a WWII based game in the first place?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

> FILDA .................you simply are an idiot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do you know which is Heindrich ...........................all Czech peoples know him !!!!!!!! you are not worthy to be presented in IL2 skin.com ....... shame on you !!!! I will remember your pseudo on HL !!!



Too right!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, he can't know Reini that well, as he's mispelt his surname....

Anyway, as you can see from that little lot, there's no clear picture as to his combat record.


----------



## R Pope (Jan 6, 2005)

From what I've read of the man, he was a proficient pilot, flying his personal Fw200 Condor every chance he got. One of his more normal accomplishments in an abnormal life.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 17, 2005)

Here a scan from my book written by a Czech WWII Aviation Historian Zbyněk Válka (BTW, "válka" means "war"  )





*Messerschmitt Bf 109E-1
6./JG 77
Stavenger-Sola AB, Norway,
1940-1941 (??? my guess)*


_Its pilot was a later sad-known Reichsprotektor of 'Protectorate Böhmen und Mähren' (Ocuppied Czechoslovakia) *Reinhard Heydrich*_

Hope this helps... Sorry for bad quality...  This blurry pic was the only thing I was able to seek for, as I know it from my olde book. But concerning that he was assasined in May 1942 in Prague, by a special forces Czechoslovak commando from the ressistance in England, his flying career had to be short...


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jun 18, 2005)

I've been looking for a picture of his plane for 2 years. :O Good find.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 19, 2005)

So it helped, yup?


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jun 19, 2005)

Yep!


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 19, 2005)

I found these on www.reinhardheydrich.org


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jun 19, 2005)

The middle picture was the only picture of (a piece of ) his plane until now. These are good finds. :O


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2005)

Reinhard Heydrich was a mass-murder of thousands of Czechoslovak people. How could someone invest into building up a webpage...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jun 27, 2005)

Anyone who does is more than likely a Holocaust denier (spelling?)  Only reason I was interested was for the history.


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, I'd be the first to agree that it's a sensitive issue - I myself have visited the crypt in Prague, read about Lidice, ect.

However, as Pips says, it's for historical interest rather than any attempt to try and glorify Heydrich or make light of anything that he perpetrated not only on the Czech people, but on all the victims of the holocaust. 

If anything, to see pictures of him doing mundane domestic things makes those terrible crimes he committed all the more real, and has been shown with the events of Srebrenica, the sheer _ordinaryness_ of the people capable of the most appalling acts remind the world that there is always the potential for new Heydrichs to appear. 

For that reason I feel that archives such as the one I linked to have a vital function.

Don't see him as the ultimate 'Bogeyman', for that's exactly what he would have wanted people to think of him as. If anything, he spent his whole life striving to project that image. Rather I prefer to view him just as a rather odd and bitter individual who suceeded in creating some impossibly vile schemes.


----------



## Gemhorse (Jul 14, 2005)

That second pic shows him quite young, standing in front of a Bf-109B....
I quite agree, Medvedya, it is important historically to have access to information of dudes like him....The bright side to all this, was that his life was short. They managed to take him out in 1942, and he didn't go on to do more damage, unlike some of his other cohorts....

What amazes me is we still have these other ''little Reinhardts' ''doing similar genocides, like in [eg:], Bosnia, Sudan and Zimbabawee....makes the UN really appear to be the ''paper tiger'' it is, when it comes to tracking-down and sorting these psychopathic meglomanics out......

Rest assured Pisis, I'm sure no-one here glorifies him, there is respect for the German Luftwaffe members who flew and fought a good fight, as they thought they were doing their job as soldiers, fighting for their Country. Those like Heydrich sullied their reputation, in fact, all decent Germans, even though their cause was seriously flawed.......


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jul 25, 2005)

I totally agree with the last two posts. *nod*


----------



## vanir (Jul 25, 2005)

Me too. Well said!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 25, 2005)

Me three. Good show.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

good show?? who do you thing you are??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 26, 2005)

Who would you like me to be?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

well that's for annother time.......


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

oh come on pD, you can't tell me you've never thought of it yourself!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)

All the time.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

you see, if we're all open about out feelings towards NS, it makes it easier on all of us........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)

I love his chimpish good looks.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 27, 2005)

Hmmm. To be flattered, aroused, or completely freaked-out? 
Such conflicting feelings.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

well i personally am aroused..........

but i'm 15, i'm always aroused..........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm quite aroused, I just looked at myself in the mirror.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

ok, i think everyone needs to cool off, here, this should stop you being aroused!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 27, 2005)

Works fer me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

how do you mean works for you ??


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)

I think he means works to cool him off but I'm going to take it as meaning it works for him to get off on because he just left it wide open.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)

Being the chimp that he is, I'm sure he sees excellent grooming potential in your long hair. He would have a field day.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

and it's gotten longer since that pic was taken......

although i really should get my split ends seeing too


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 27, 2005)

We could help with that!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 27, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I think he means works to cool him off but I'm going to take it as meaning it works for him to get off on because he just left it wide open.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

I have to cut my hair. Stupid Air Cadets...Its not that long


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

but hell i guess you don't have that problem any more


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

I think I can see where you're coming from (usual place, right?) but Im not quite following you there, sonny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

well you're not going ATC anymore are you??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah, I changed my mind and decided to keep going.  Ill start a thread up about it soon, I get my greens next week...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

so you're getting a hair cut??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Well yeah. To be honest I need one anyway.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2005)

yes i agree.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Coming from you, that is indeed strong.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2005)

dude you have women's hair!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Only sometimes. It can be really curly, flat with a flick at the bottom (how I like it), it can have a huge fringe, be an afro or a tangled mess


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 30, 2005)

and sometimes you're even all of them at the same time!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Today, the port side of my haircut is flicking up, which is good. The starboard side is just flat though, and it looks odd, and asymmetrical


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm tellin' ya man, buzz cut is the way to go. 
Come to think of it, my hair's getting a bit long. It's almost a quarter-inch already.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Shock horror!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2005)

My hair is just...well...this;


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2005)

Dude, thats not u is it??? LOL.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh....oh dear.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2005)

It was for about 6 months during the first part of this year. It started as a dare and then I was getting comments from the pricks, 'cos everyone in this country has to look the f*ckin' same. So, I was like; fuck 'em, got a few good goin' with the controversy. 

Got me into a few fights too... 

This is me now when I can't be bothered to style it, and mid-sentence...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Nice, reminds me of the photo I have of me in front of a Tiger.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2005)

.........................................................


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## GT (Aug 18, 2005)

Update.


----------

